# NuFlow



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Just signed up with NuFlow. I have so many calls to reline pipes that I got tired of my competition making so much $$ as the monopoly. Competition does inversion, so I'm hoping pull in place will give me an edge. Plus the support that NuFlow "promised" me seems great. I flew out to San Diego for a day and they took me around to a few jobs and did some demonstrations. They were very accommodating to me on short notice, which was partially a test on my part to see if they would be accommodating. I called on Monday was on a plane the next day, arrived Weds morning. 

I contacted several companies that sell equipment from perma-liner to LMK. NuFlow was the most responsive and most supportive and the least pushy. 

Equipment should be here in a week, a tech from nuflow should be coming out in Jan. Wish us luck, I'll let you know how we do.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

mpm said:


> Just signed up with NuFlow. I have so many calls to reline pipes that I got tired of my competition making so much $$ as the monopoly. Competition does inversion, so I'm hoping pull in place will give me an edge. Plus the support that NuFlow "promised" me seems great. I flew out to San Diego for a day and they took me around to a few jobs and did some demonstrations. They were very accommodating to me on short notice, which was partially a test on my part to see if they would be accommodating. I called on Monday was on a plane the next day, arrived Weds morning. I contacted several companies that sell equipment from perma-liner to LMK. NuFlow was the most responsive and most supportive and the least pushy. Equipment should be here in a week, a tech from nuflow should be coming out in Jan. Wish us luck, I'll let you know how we do.


Good luck. I also signed with NuFlow. Equipment should be here this coming week. I've got three jobs waiting for that equipment already.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Nu Flow where the pull in place guys (good for municipal straight shots) and I know they jumped on the inversion band wagon but I am curious why pick them? What is the warranty on the liner? 10 years? Just curious.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Nu Flow where the pull in place guys (good for municipal straight shots) and I know they jumped on the inversion band wagon but I am curious why pick them? What is the warranty on the liner? 10 years? Just curious.


They had the best customer service and support. 24hr support. I'm in the middle of the ocean, I need someone that will answer the phone at 5pm HST when its 8pm on the west coast.

Warranty is 10 year installation guarantee.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have an inversion system already that is a piece of crap and will be switching to LMK's inversion system in the next couple of months. I went with NuFlow to be able to do 1 1/4" and up interior drains and sewer laterals that aren't doable with inversion.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We use the hammerhead system so far so good. Lmk makes a good system to. But I have to say I just went to a lining class in chicago area put on by a small company called Pipe Lining Supply. The owner Ben Lehman found me on linked in and offered a free 8 hr. Class with half day instructional half day hands on. It was the most informative seminar I have ever went to and I go to a lot of them. They offer the quick shot system which until you see it in action you wont realize the thought that went into it. They never once tried pushing their product down your throat and if your in the lining business or are considering it definetely give these guys a shot.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> We use the hammerhead system so far so good. Lmk makes a good system to. But I have to say I just went to a lining class in chicago area put on by a small company called Pipe Lining Supply. The owner Ben Lehman found me on linked in and offered a free 8 hr. Class with half day instructional half day hands on. It was the most informative seminar I have ever went to and I go to a lot of them. They offer the quick shot system which until you see it in action you wont realize the thought that went into it. They never once tried pushing their product down your throat and if your in the lining business or are considering it definetely give these guys a shot.


I got that invite too... I should have gone and checked it out.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im not one to bloat that I have the best equipment or the only kind in the world because I have bought some expensive junk over the years. But I was really sold on the simplicity of their unit and like I said the class was worth the 7 hr. Drive. I truly believe the trenchless trade is getting diluted with marketing and false promises. We want to believe the hard earned money we spend is buying us the superior product. If you get in touch with him he might do another class. And wait to you see how simple their system is.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

bulldozer said:


> We use the hammerhead system so far so good. Lmk makes a good system to. But I have to say I just went to a lining class in chicago area put on by a small company called Pipe Lining Supply. The owner Ben Lehman found me on linked in and offered a free 8 hr. Class with half day instructional half day hands on. It was the most informative seminar I have ever went to and I go to a lot of them. They offer the quick shot system which until you see it in action you wont realize the thought that went into it. They never once tried pushing their product down your throat and if your in the lining business or are considering it definetely give these guys a shot.


Check out my post right above yours where I say I have a piece of crap system.
I have the QuikShot from Pipe Lining Supply. Is mine a fluke, I don't know. It's never worked right from the beginning like it does when I watched the video or when they did a demo for me.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. I hate to hear that. Im glad you brought that up before I dump more money. Can I ask what the problem with it is? You can pm me if you want. I have a drum inversion unit now and havent had any problems beside shooting out of a basement getting it down the stairs! I liked the idea of continuous inversion and most mainline machines are set up the same way. Im bidding on a project of several thousand liners from the house to the street. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll I can say is most the systems are pretty much the same, it's using steam or hot water that is the key, not because it is cured faster but because you have more time after wet out if you need it and there is no crazy rush it needs the steam to cure so it way more laid back.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Wait until sipp (spray in place pipe) takes over the large pipe market then things will really be changing. It spays to any mil needed and doesn't spray over the connections so you don't have to cut them in.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Cuda said:


> Wait until sipp (spray in place pipe) takes over the large pipe market then things will really be changing. It spays to any mil needed and doesn't spray over the connections so you don't have to cut them in.


boy I thought pipe bursting was expensive to get into. This lining crap with re-instatement cutters, different drums, and cost of materials they really need to come up with a better way. Every time you turn around its a new tool. But that spray in liner does look cool!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

here is a pic of the pipe. The real cost as I see it for residential will be mini robotic spray heads that you will pull back through the line. There are already guys that have made low pressure systems that do not use robots spray heads that you just pull back but the material is called hybrid polyurea and it is not the same, takes way longer to dry and shrinks and is not anywhere near as strong and regular real polyurea. I just finished a applicators class for polyurea. We use it on foundations and manhole restoration. Real polyurea is dry to the touch in 20 seconds and full cure in under 24 hours and sets up in the presence of moisture being the key.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Nu Flow where the pull in place guys (good for municipal straight shots) and I know they jumped on the inversion band wagon but I am curious why pick them? What is the warranty on the liner? 10 years? Just curious.


What's the manufactures warranty for LMK? Is it 50 years. And are they saying 50 years material warranty or are they saying the liner has a life expectancy of 50 years.
When I subbed out my first and only liner, Perma-Liner said 50 years warranty over the phone. When I looked at the invoice it said manufactures 50 year life expectancy and their 5 years labor warranty.
That's when I bought my equipment.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> What's the manufactures warranty for LMK? Is it 50 years. And are they saying 50 years material warranty or are they saying the liner has a life expectancy of 50 years.
> When I subbed out my first and only liner, Perma-Liner said 50 years warranty over the phone. When I looked at the invoice it said manufactures 50 year life expectancy and their 5 years labor warranty.
> That's when I bought my equipment.


!0 years are what most suppliers are giving now, and lots of liner guys are adding 40 years on top of that (they probably won't be in business so they can say any large number they like lol)
It did use to be 2 and 4 years but too many people complained.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Customers expect too much. You don't get that long of a warranty on a way more expensive car or a house. Even on a brand new house.
I lost a job today because I'm not giving a 50 year warranty. I'm hesitantly giving 25 years. I'd like to only give 10. I think customers that nit pick like that will be trouble anyway when they may not be around or in that house in 50 years anyway.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

1 good quake out here and lining/ bursting equipment will pay for itself in about two 3 days. We sub out our liners and they offer 50 year . I hope their warranty never needs to get put to the test.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> I have an inversion system already that is a piece of crap and will be switching to LMK's inversion system in the next couple of months. I went with NuFlow to be able to do 1 1/4" and up interior drains and sewer laterals that aren't doable with inversion.


Pipe lining supply did help me out today as far as trying to figure out my systems problem.. 
It did pull itself in after they swaped out a few pieces of equipment at no charge. 

One thing I can say is their customer service is really tops.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Pipe lining supply did help me out today as far as trying to figure out my systems problem..
> It did pull itself in after they swaped out a few pieces of equipment at no charge.
> 
> One thing I can say is their customer service is really tops.


I can 2nd this I've been dealing with pipe lining supply for years. I don't work for them but they have been great. Customer service is excellent so I give credit to where it needs to be given.

This is not surprise Cisco will take care of you. They sponsored me to the Pumper show I met the owner and his wife great people. Give them a try. Sierra I'm glad it worked for you :thumbsup:

I like to mention that this lining stuff can be complicated or it can be easy. If you are doing up to 120ft of 4" and 80ft of 6" you can do it without none of those drum liners and quick shot equipment. I average 60ft or less of both 4 and 6 inch and I do it with the hoses only.

Also depends on what resins you are using and depends on cold or hot temperature weather. You learn to mess with the mixes based on ambient temperature. Most of my liners cure in about one hour to 1 1\2. I use corve 8190 and the powder activator. You have to have this stuff down and you can make it work really good. You can get into residential lining for less than 15k. The machines are good for long liners you really don't need them but the lining companies want you to think you do. This is because they want you to spend big for their equipment.

Luckily for me I've been doing this since it came out back around 2002 or so for my area. I have seen a few methods they are pretty much the same until you get over 120ft and municipal stuff. But if you want to do it for your residential clients you won't need all the equipment.

I can do training on this stuff and save you guys thousands. It takes practice and experience. I screwed up my 1st liner and learned along the way. There are so many variables such as turns in the lines, shifted areas and much more. You can only learn if you do it enough training will teach you mixing at most. Your real experience will come from the field.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Equipment showed up today. Training starts Monday. 

Nu Flow has been super helpful through the process they really back their product and licensees. 

Keep you all updated as it comes along


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Just sold our first reline. 90' for 4" cast with no bottom on 90% of the line. 

Had about 45 minutes of marketing training this evening with the rep from Nu Flow via phone. Love it when companies give you the support you need at 630 in the evening on a Friday.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Do they send you leads or are you on your own on that?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I need more info.. is this pull in place for 4" and 6"? If it is then think about pipe bursting, if I have 2 holes open then lining is not the way I am going to go, if just one access point then lining is the only way it's going to go.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cuda said:


> I need more info.. is this pull in place for 4" and 6"? If it is then think about pipe bursting, if I have 2 holes open then lining is not the way I am going to go, if just one access point then lining is the only way it's going to go.


It's through the cleanout and the manhole or the cleanout and one hole dug downstream.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Pull in place, 2 access points, 4" with 4 reinstatements. I sold the job. I'm not all that familiar with bursting but it's my understanding that you can't have tie ins on the line you're bursting, correct?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Buyer beware, the customer service and training schedule sucks so far.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Buyer beware, the customer service and training schedule sucks so far.



It's really important that we all share our customer service experiences on here, whether good or bad. Good companies should applauded, bad companies should be called out.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Right on Drain Pro. Its a shame many of us are experts at our craft yet we get b.s
When we go to buy expensive equipment


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

They bait you in with boasting this and that but once you have the equipment you become when they can get to you. At least that's my experience. If I could send this equipment back I would. I just have a bad feeling going forward on how it'll be dealing with them.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear that. Its never a good feeling when it doesnt start off well. Many of these companies dont realize the most important part of the sale is the long term. If they take care of you they wont even have to advertise. The customer does it for them. Kind of like the jetter conversation. I dont own a brute, but they sound like a stan up company. I would definitely consider them in the future.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmk is 50 years manufacturers warranty but I'm sure that cast was suppose to last 50 years or more too my guess is that we will have to see. Also here in Florida I'm using Lmk it cures to reinstatement ready in around 3 hours after the bpo is added also gadmon ( easy liner / perma liner tech has developed a new additive which cools liner with a and b mixture even faster. I prefer Lmk liner and global equipment

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Buyer beware, the customer service and training schedule sucks so far.


When I was at the WWETT show I got the greasiest feeling off of Tom from nu flow. Felt like I was talking to a used car salesman. 

Angela however was extremely professional and really seemed like she was trying to help. Her...I'll deal with. Tom.....heck no.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> They bait you in with boasting this and that but once you have the equipment you become when they can get to you. At least that's my experience. If I could send this equipment back I would. I just have a bad feeling going forward on how it'll be dealing with them.



Heck Sierra, send it back to them then. Even if you take a bath on it. It's never a positive outcome when you hold on to junk and try to make the best of it. Heck I bought a loader once and found out the hour meter had been tampered with and the motor had been loaded with additives to keep it running until I picked it up. He wouldn't give me my money back so I dropped it out of a dump truck right in the middle of his yard, emptied a 20 rnd mag of 308 into the engine block and drove away. I didn't get my money but I enjoyed my last use of the machine.


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

I also have had issues with scheduling training with them. I gave up on those attempts and just tackled it on my own. As far as the equipment itself, it works great for me. Of course because I didn't get trained by them I'm sure I'm missing little tricks they could have showed me. But at the end of the day I'm getting the same result.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> Heck Sierra, send it back to them then. Even if you take a bath on it. It's never a positive outcome when you hold on to junk and try to make the best of it. Heck I bought a loader once and found out the hour meter had been tampered with and the motor had been loaded with additives to keep it running until I picked it up. He wouldn't give me my money back so I dropped it out of a dump truck right in the middle of his yard, emptied a *20 rnd mag* of 308 into the engine block and drove away. I didn't get my money but I enjoyed my last use of the machine.


20 rounds? ShowOFF!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Doctor said:


> I also have had issues with scheduling training with them. I gave up on those attempts and just tackled it on my own. As far as the equipment itself, it works great for me. Of course because I didn't get trained by them I'm sure I'm missing little tricks they could have showed me. But at the end of the day I'm getting the same result.


I never realized how big company support is until I got into pipepatch. My rep is amazing and great teacher. He always brings me methods to better help me to apply the product which is a win for everyone.


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Well said Gear Junkie, I feel the same way.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Doctor said:


> I also have had issues with scheduling training with them. I gave up on those attempts and just tackled it on my own. As far as the equipment itself, it works great for me. Of course because I didn't get trained by them I'm sure I'm missing little tricks they could have showed me. But at the end of the day I'm getting the same result.


Demand your money back for the training they were paid for but can't provide. I'm kicking around the idea of giving mine back and loosing what I paid so far. It all depends on how my next contact attempt with them goes.
The problem I think is their trainers are also the guys who are out in the field installing liners themselves so they push us on the back burner until they have time to get to us. I knew they installed them and would be somewhat competition, just not in my area and I liked the idea of pulling it in place vs blowing it in but man, they need to get their crap together. Pipe Lining Supply, where I got my inversion system from are only 3 guys but if you needed them on a job they would be there on the job within days. By the way, I did finally get my system figured out from them. NuFlow needs to take a lesson from them in customer service. 
There's a company called Form A Drain which is also a pull in place company if anyone is interested in pull in place other than NuFlow.


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Yeah Sierra2000 I though of requesting my training payment back but decided to just let it go, wasn't worth the headache to me. I hope everything works out for you, hopefully you get the training. By no means am I as good as a trainer, but if you have questions I wouldn't mind attempting to help you out. Good luck


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

I never had any issues with scheduling training and I live in the middle of the pacific. It may have to do with timing. I'm sure they've got to be super busy after WWETT. 

I've been with NuFlow since January. I've yet to not get a quick call back or return email from Tom, Angie or Josh the tech that trained us regarding any questions we have. They always seem to have our back every step of the way, whether it's technical or sales related. 

Which is a lot more than I got from LMK or Permaliner when I was shopping for lining. After multiple emails and calls neither company followed up. With Nuflow, Tom called me back the next day. I was on a flight the following and he took the whole day to show me the product and process.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

mpm said:


> I never had any issues with scheduling training and I live in the middle of the pacific. It may have to do with timing. I'm sure they've got to be super busy after WWETT. I've been with NuFlow since January. I've yet to not get a quick call back or return email from Tom, Angie or Josh the tech that trained us regarding any questions we have. They always seem to have our back every step of the way, whether it's technical or sales related. Which is a lot more than I got from LMK or Permaliner when I was shopping for lining. After multiple emails and calls neither company followed up. With Nuflow, Tom called me back the next day. I was on a flight the following and he took the whole day to show me the product and process.


 I'd say you got lucky. How long before they put you on the training schedule after you called them? I'd bet if you did it over the response wouldn't be so quick. They return calls for me too. That's easy enough. It's only been a few months, wait until you need some technical help on a job and see how quick they get to you. I have a job scheduled for this Friday and I told them this on the 9th and they say the best they can do is get someone for training on the 27th. WTF? Now I have to bulls**t the customer and push the date back somehow and hope she doesn't get someone else to do it. I asked them if they can do an above ground training before I schedule a job and they said no, it has to be on an actual job. That is so ass backwards! This is why I have reservations about having to deal with them going forward. If I find out who they get their material from I may buy it from them. I have a hunch who they get it from too. Hopefully I won't need their assistance much, pull in place seems pretty straight forward and safer than blowing the liner in.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For pipe patch...when I got started, Mike put me in contact with 2 other installers that I had an open invitation to do training with anytime Mike couldn't get to me(he's in the area just once a month). I talked to them directly, one in LA, another in San Diego. It never came to that but it was good having the safety net until I was comfortable with the product. 

sierra, could you possibly do the same with another installer?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm sure I can. Another guy on "Doctor" had the same issue and he just read the manual and watched some YouTube videos and was able to figure it out without their training. I may do the same thing if it comes down to that.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

I already have called them for technical advice several times and they've always gotten back to me very quickly, even on Saturday. 

I had to get a job lined up as well before they came out and trained us. Trust me you'll want to train on an actual job. A lot of things can go wrong in the field when you're lining bad cast iron vs a clean shop environment. Training isnt just about learning how to do it. It's learning what to do when things go wrong. As well as learning all the different tricks of the trade. We learned a lot during that week of what to do when something goes wrong that has helped us tremendously.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Somehow I think having to do training in Hawai'i trumped any other priorities for that month lol


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

mpm said:


> I already have called them for technical advice several times and they've always gotten back to me very quickly, even on Saturday. I had to get a job lined up as well before they came out and trained us. Trust me you'll want to train on an actual job. A lot of things can go wrong in the field when you're lining bad cast iron vs a clean shop environment. Training isnt just about learning how to do it. It's learning what to do when things go wrong. As well as learning all the different tricks of the trade. We learned a lot during that week of what to do when something goes wrong that has helped us tremendously.


They boast marketing support which is a joke for what they give you, I had to call them twice to remember to send the link to it along with the instructions on operating the equipment. I get a call out of the blue a few weeks ago about a seminar coming up in Las Vegas in May to unveil new training, marketing and equipment and they'd have someone send the info to me the next week. A week or so goes by and I hear nothing, I almost forgot about it, so I call them and ask about it and I have to quickly book my flight and hotel as the deadline to register is a few days away. If I'm going to be doing this I'd like to stay informed on what's available and anything I can learn to make the jobs better.
They're customer service so far is unimpressive. There's a solution to bad equipment but bad customer service and support after the sale is the worst from a company. You'll learn more tricks of the trade and what to do when things go wrong in a day or two of above ground training than you will scrambling to comprehend everything while trying to get your first liner in the ground on an actual job which is why I say they need training in your or their shop before a job to get you familiar with it and learn what to do and not to do. Then when you get the job they need to come out and assist you with that. 
I can probably do this on my own just by reading the operating manual but you never know. Now if I had a dry training above ground I'd be 95% positive I could do a real job without them present. Pull in place can not be more complicated than my inversion system. 
If you like the service you're getting so far, great. It's just not what I'm experiencing.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

NuFlow they tried to sell me to but I did not bite. I did go look at some of the people that bought there system and saw how they were lining. It is good training to. I find it always better to talk to guys installing for a company and get their honest opinion. Midway Plumbing was their first Licensee. I went to see how they did installs and picked up a few tricks from them to.When I do pull in place I have ends I have made from hydraulic hoses and clamp the cal-tube onto that. One end goes onto my jetter hose and the other end goes on my test hose which is airless spray hose. This way I have something to pull on. If I need more pulling power I can attach 1/4 inch wire rope to my hydraulic hose and I have a wench on a tripod that I can pull out with. I also have inversion that is a 2006 Perma-liner tank that I bought from a bank for a song after they repoed the system. If you want training I would find guys out of your area that are on the forum. That way you will get honest opinions and see it from different points of view. I hope everything comes together for you soon. As far as inversion goes you can use pipe, hoses or a tank the tank just gives you a little more control when needed. Good luck


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

Hey Sierra2000 you got this, you done lining before so you shouldn't have any problems with it. The key is wet out in the shade, ice your epoxys and make a bunch of money. Nuflow contacted me to train today and said they are gonna give me a date and the pressure is on me to set it up for that date. That's cool, but if I can't line one up for that date o'well. I'm gonna keep doing what I do and push forward with this.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, the training went well with NuFlow. I got experience pulling in three liners. One didn't go so well but I was ok with that and in the end was glad that it didn't go so smooth cause it gave me a chance to see what can be done when the liner goes bad, which sooner or later one will. The trainer really showed me a lot and I feel really confident that this system will be a good fit. Josh is a really good trainer. 
I feel bad having previously bad mouthed them on this thread when I was upset that I might lose the job waiting for training but that's how I felt at the time. 
So far all other contact with them has been great and I'm really excited and looking forward to growing with their system.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Meant to post about this earlier but its been busy. Nu Flow had their annual summit. Being that we were a new licensee it was the first one I've attended. 
To sum up, it was awesome. Got to see a demo of some awesome new products, as well as some new marketing materials. They also had some vendors there for marketing and business management. They also went over how to bid jobs and gave us some good material to help with that as well. This was a big help because I tend to get intimidated bidding larger jobs.
Best part was all the great tricks and tips I learned from other licensees. It was great to talk with guys who have been doing this for 15 years and tap into that knowledge base. Learned a lot, had a great time, met some awesome people and will definitely be returning next year.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope Nu Flow works out for you guys. 
I wrote them off immediately when I found out they wanted to sell me a license deal. IOW I don't like their business model.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah I've hear they sell territories then bid on the jobs in those territories

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> I hope Nu Flow works out for you guys. I wrote them off immediately when I found out they wanted to sell me a license deal. IOW I don't like their business model.


Im curious about what turned you off about being a licensee.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

When I hit them up in indy and told them I was only interested in patching it felt like I just told them I had a communicable disease. And they never got back to me. 
When I called them 3 weeks later they weren't interested in telling me about their patching they just wanted to sell me a license, an area. 
I've watched some utube about them. Seems like a very good product. 
But to only sell areas, won't allow some plumber down the road to sell their system because the area is spoken for. 
I understand a drain cleaning, leak detection franchise. Where the type of service is the franchise. 
But to franchise a product, in an industry where their are a gazillion 1 2 man small operations, upsets me. 
It's market manipulation. 
They may have one of the best systems out there right now and a business plan that looks good on paper etc. 
But I don't think they will survive playing the game their playing now. 
I read to many bashes in this thread, they blew me off. Great companies treat all clients to the best of their abilities. 
I believe great profits come from great products marketed correctly. IMHO I don't think they are marketing this correctly. 
I believe source 1 is doing it correctly. They train and sell to anyone and treat all potential customers as life long clients and who are invested in the success of said client as much as they are to the success of themselves. I hope that made sense.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup.....I felt the exact same way.


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

I signed with them, it's kinda like a semi exclusive thing, I guess. I'm doing what I do, they really have no say, I happy this far.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Good for you, . I and others would appreciate feedback from you Nu Flow guys, and good luck, I mean it.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

There are so many products out there I would not buy into just one product. You would be better off seeing how others are installing it in other parts of the country and visiting different suppliers. The suppliers will be glad to demo there product to you if not I would not buy. You can take away or adapt a system you like for different situations. Your money is always better left in your pocket so you can invest in your business. These guys make money from selling you the product over and over. Why pay so much for training go to them or other contractor using their system and see if you like it first and ask about their support and supply chain. They will tell you the real problems and how they fixed it or what to look out for.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

The thing with nuflow is that they don't offer anything that I can't get somewhere else. I understand why people buy into it but it's not for everyone.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

PPRI said:


> The thing with nuflow is that they don't offer anything that I can't get somewhere else. I understand why people buy into it but it's not for everyone.


You can get any companies lining material from any lining supplier.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

mytxplumber said:


> Your money is always better left in your pocket so you can invest in your business. These guys make money from selling you the product over and over. Why pay so much for training.


?????


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Well most people pay for training so they don't have to pay for the warranty. I'll gladly pay for training but I prefer to buy my materials in bulk without the licensing add ons from the big brand companies like nuflow lmk permaliner etc.


----------

